# Ok to spray prodiamine in a light rain?



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

What is everyone's mixing ratio per 1000sg ft? How much product to water? I'm going to spray it in 1000 sq foot sections. It's the 65 mg, Thanks!


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

0.83oz is the yearly max, per 1000sqft. I put my prodiamine app down this morning, and plan to do a 2 app/year plan like many others here. So just put half of that 0.83, so 0.415, per 1000sqft. Mix that in 1 gal water per 1000sqft.

My sprayer holds 4 gal and my front yard is roughly 4k. So I put 2 gal water, then 1.66oz prodiamine (0.415 x4), stirred with a paint stick, put the lid on and shook it some, then put the remaining 2gal water in, and shook again. The water dissolvable granules (WDG) are a little stubborn to dissolve is why I stress stirring/shaking. Added 4oz blue turf mark, and went to spraying.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

A mixing arm works great for dissolving granules. :thumbup:


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Ware said:


> A mixing arm works great for dissolving granules. :thumbup:


That was my plan, but an opportunity to spray presented itself today, so I took it haha. Definitely plan to have a mixer ready for next spray though


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

How much formula to water for a acre? I can break my backyard into 1acre sections and use my pull behind sprayer. Thanks.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

dbarlow said:


> How much formula to water for a acre? I can break my backyard into 1acre sections and use my pull behind sprayer. Thanks.


Using the same volume mentioned above. 0.415 x 43.560 = 18.07 total for one acre.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Austinite said:


> dbarlow said:
> 
> 
> > How much formula to water for a acre? I can break my backyard into 1acre sections and use my pull behind sprayer. Thanks.
> ...


 How many gallons of water should I put that in per acre?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Not that important so long as it's spread evenly. I would test your sprayer with water and see how much it takes to cover 1000 sq ft at a pace you're comfortable with. If you can do half a gallon per 1000 sq ft, then use 22 gallons with 18.07 prodiamine for each acre.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dbarlow said:


> How many gallons of water should I put that in per acre?


Depends entirely on your calibration.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Can it be sprayed in a light rain?


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

dbarlow said:


> Can it be sprayed in a light rain?


Yes


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Art_Vandelay said:


> dbarlow said:
> 
> 
> > Can it be sprayed in a light rain?
> ...


+1

I don't see any harm as it needs to be watered in within two weeks after application anyway.


----------

